# Olive burl vase



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2016)

Just buffed this one out today, nothing special about my turning but the wood sure is pretty..... it's a little thing, about 5"x7"... 3 different views

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 20 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh no. All those pen blanks

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 1, 2016)

Wow that's sharp looking. You did a great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Oh no. All those pen blanks


Weirdly, this stuff survives better drying as a hollow vessel that a pen blank. Unless you like pen blanks with lots of cracks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 1, 2016)

That's a gorgeous piece of wood. You did it justice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Weirdly, this stuff survives better drying as a hollow vessel that a pen blank. Unless you like pen blanks with lots of cracks...


It does crack. I've turned some and filled with black ca. Makes it look good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2016)

As always, sweet piece Barry! I could look at your work all day! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

That's a perfect turning for that blank IMO. I'd name it "The Portal". The opening in the first pic sort of looks like one we see in some sci fi movies. And I really like that you didn't make the top opening really small on that one. Some dried out long stem flowers would look really cool in that where you could see a portion of the stems in "The Portal".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's a perfect turning for that blank IMO. I'd name it "The Portal". The opening in the first pic sort of looks like one we see in some sci fi movies. And I really like that you didn't make the top opening really small on that one. Some dried out long stem flowers would look really cool in that where you could see a portion of the stems in "The Portal".


Thanks Kevin, that's a great idea. my gal always tells me I should put one of those battery powered candles in stuff like this with holes in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 1, 2016)

That's really nice Barry! 
Ive never turned any olive because I have heard its crack prone. 
Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 1, 2016)

Simply gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2016)

Once again, museum quality piece. Divine. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Ok...I give up. Where is the tutorial on how to be awesome like barry?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 2, 2016)

A real beauty Barry ! Nice warm tones in Olive and it smells great while turning. I still have some chunks laying around and more than a few cracked pen blanks . You certainly transform em into works of art

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 2, 2016)

West River WoodWorks said:


> That's really nice Barry!
> Ive never turned any olive because I have heard its crack prone.
> Tom


Turn Olive. If for no other reason so you can experience the smell!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yep, sure is pretty wood Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 3, 2016)

I could look at your turnings all day long. That is a very beautiful vase; great curve, beautiful piece of olive burl, great finish, etc. Did any part give you trouble? What about the inclusions?


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks Andrew, It turned pretty easy, but I roughed it out green. The inclusions are only a problem from the inside, kinda catchy, and they make it hard to get a smooth surface, I carefully use a round nose scraper and get it as smooth as I can on the inside, but there are usually some tool marks left, I don't lose any sleep over them.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 3, 2016)

It's a real beauty Barry. I think the shape complimented the wood beautifully... and I DON"T believe for a minute that was accidental. You have a real eye for accenting grain and unique features of a particular piece with form. Is that a lacquer finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> It's a real beauty Barry. I think the shape complimented the wood beautifully... and I DON"T believe for a minute that was accidental. You have a real eye for accenting grain and unique features of a particular piece with form. Is that a lacquer finish?


Thanks Scott. Honestly, I had this big olive stump, but it kinda fell apart and only yielded smaller random pieces, so my thinking was just how to optimize each piece. In this case the simple shape worked well for the nice wood, but I didn't strategize about it much. Yea olive is a dream for finishing with lacquer, it is so fine grained, you can polish it with no finish. A couple of coats of lacquer and it shines like a new penny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2016)

Woodturning is a bit like cooking sometimes... When the ingredients are really good, you don't need to do a lot to them.

This one looks yummy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 7, 2016)

Simply beautiful. nuf said!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2016)

You did a beautiful job with some beautiful wood!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 7, 2016)

That piece is awesome! Your work always impresses me, its always top notch!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 7, 2016)

Beautiful, as always Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jan 15, 2016)

Awesome job on this vase Barry!

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Jan 15, 2016)

You are the master. Great job as always. Every time I see your work I want a bigger lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 15, 2016)

Museum quality ! 
That's just cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

